#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Правда vs. смысл жизни

## Neroli

> Очень жалею, что такие темы не существовали тут лет 10-15 назад. Мне бы они сильно помогли тогда.


Помогли бы что? Не стать буддистом?

Несколько лет назад у меня вышел спор с одним товарищем... Суть спора была в следующем: если любая не материалистическая т.з. полная лажа и опиум для народа, прав только Дарвин и все мы здесь чисто случайно, то: 
Моя т.з.: Буддизм (или что-то в этом же роде) нужно было бы все равно придумать, потому что в жизни должен быть смысл. И какая разница ложный он или нет.
Т.з. оппонента: Человек должен знать правду.

Честно говоря, я до сих пор не могу определиться со своим мнением в этом вопросе. 
Кто-нибудь думал об этом?


зы: блииин, офтопп конечно в этой теме, но хоть не про баню...))

----------

Паня (18.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

> Т.з. оппонента: Человек должен знать правду.
> 
>  Честно говоря, я до сих пор не могу определиться со своим мнением в этом вопросе. 
>  Кто-нибудь думал об этом?


Это как с врачебной этикой - сказать человеку, что он умрет через пару дней или нет? Делать логически надо то, что конкретному человеку будет полезно. Кому-то полезно знать о смерти и он успеет подготовиться и уладить дела, а кто-то впадет в истерику и испытает мучительные страдания. Вот и тут так же - по-разному.

----------


## Паня

> Это как с врачебной этикой - сказать человеку, что он умрет через пару дней или нет? Делать логически надо то, что конкретному человеку будет полезно. Кому-то полезно знать о смерти и он успеет подготовиться и уладить дела, а кто-то впадет в истерику и испытает мучительные страдания. Вот и тут так же - по-разному.


То есть вы за материалистическую точку зрения? Тема интересная и если такой не было, может и правда в отдельную тему ее?

----------


## Neroli

> Это как с врачебной этикой - сказать человеку, что он умрет через пару дней или нет? Делать логически надо то, что конкретному человеку будет полезно. Кому-то полезно знать о смерти и он успеет подготовиться и уладить дела, а кто-то впадет в истерику и испытает мучительные страдания. Вот и тут так же - по-разному.


Sadhak, мне сравнение не кажется корректным в данном случае.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Тема интересная, поэтому выделил.

Дарвин не утверждал, что мы здесь чисто случайно (это утверждал ранее Ламарк), а утверждал, что эволюция происходит благодаря естественному отбору.

И не могу не порекомендовать прекрасный ролик:




Одно из важных утверждений эволюционной теории — что у неё нет цели и плана. Это сходно с воззрением буддизма о бессмысленности самсары.

Можно в качестве смысла жизни иметь достижение освобождения как в буддизме, а можно заботу об эффективном размножении и сохранении копий своих генов и близких к ним. Тут уж кому как нравится.

Утверждения, что без религии в жизни нет смысла бредовы в той же степени, что и «нерелигиозный человек будет убивать и грабить, потому что у него нет морали»  :Smilie: 

И насчёт правды то же самое. Узнать о том, что ты — бессамостный поток элементов психического опыта не более приятно, чем то, что ты —временный элемент сложной воспроизводящейся химической системы. Кому какая правда ближе, опять же  :Smilie:  Глаза колет одинаково.

----------

Atmo Kamal (22.10.2013), Neroli (18.10.2013), Pedma Kalzang (18.10.2013), Алик (19.10.2013), Аурум (18.10.2013), Джнянаваджра (18.10.2013), Дубинин (18.10.2013), Паня (18.10.2013), Фил (18.10.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

> Sadhak, мне сравнение не кажется корректным в данном случае.


Ну, так тут основной вопрос в чем? Тут как бы три темы я увидел:

_1.Т.з. оппонента: Человек должен знать правду.

2. Если любая не материалистическая т.з. полная лажа и опиум для народа, прав только Дарвин и все мы здесь чисто случайно, то: 
 Моя т.з.: Буддизм (или что-то в этом же роде) нужно было бы все равно придумать

3. Если любая не материалистическая т.з. полная лажа и опиум для народа, прав только Дарвин и все мы здесь чисто случайно_

Мое сравнение относилось к первому пункту, я думал он основной.

По пункту второму - "нужно было бы все равно придумать", тут особого выбора нет. Ну, конечно же, придется что-то придумать, страдать никому не хочется.

По пункту третьему - "Если любая не материалистическая т.з. полная лажа", думаю тут очень расплывчатое понимание - "нематериалистическая". Для меня суть "материализма" это незыблемость причинности, с этой точки зрения буддизм чрезвычайно материалистическое учение, как впрочем и дарвиновская эволюция, которая является как бы более узким случаем, т.е. не видит всех причин на самых разных уровнях существования. А вот появление "из ничего" по Воле Божьей, которая и сама причин не имеет - для меня уже "не-материализм", хотя даже в буддизме людей верящих в этот принцип, по факту, хватает.

----------


## Ойрат

Вообще-то главный принцип науки - это неутверждение и неотрицание недоказанного. Тот же самый принцип и в буддизме (описан в Калама-сутре). Стало быть отрицать несуществование после смерти серьёзный ученный не может, поскольку наука только лишь приоткрыла то что скрывается за этим существованием. Последние достижения в квантовой физике только лишь подтверждают основные положения Учения Будды (форма - это пустота, а пустота - это форма и др.). 

Что касается смысла жизни то у каждого он свой. Одни хотят просто прожить жизнь со всеми горестями и радостями, другие в поиске истины. Кому что надо, тот так и проживает свой жизненный отрезок времени. В буддисты идут те кого не устраивают крайние идеалистические и материалистические точки зрения. Это те люди которые интуитивно чувствуют что *истина посередине*.

----------

Алик (19.10.2013), Ассаджи (19.10.2013), Дечен Намдрол (19.10.2013), Паня (18.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

В жизни нет никакого иного смысла, кроме того, который мы придаём ей сами. )

----------

Aion (18.10.2013), Ittosai (18.10.2013), Magan Poh (18.10.2013), Мира Смирнова (28.10.2013), Пема Дролкар (28.10.2013), Савелов Александр (18.10.2013), Сергей Хабаров (28.10.2013), Фил (18.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2013)

----------


## Паня

> И насчёт правды то же самое. Узнать о том, что ты — бессамостный поток элементов психического опыта


Это видимо определение ума?

----------


## Паня

> Последние достижения в квантовой физике только лишь подтверждают основные положения Учения Будды (форма - это пустота, а пустота - это форма и др.). 
> 
> [/B].


Можно попросить ссылочку?

----------


## Ойрат

> В жизни нет никакого иного смысла, кроме того, который мы придаём ей сами. )


Всё верно кроме двух вещей. 1. Все подвержены смерти. 2. Существует гипотетическая возможность дальнейшего существования в иной форме. 

Стало быть в случае не простого исчезновения раз и навсегда, а в случае дальнейшего существования есть смысл исследовать феномена дальнейшего существования и позаботиться о себе любимом чтобы это дальнейшее существование было лучше чем сейчас.

----------

Дечен Намдрол (19.10.2013), Паня (18.10.2013)

----------


## Ойрат

> Можно попросить ссылочку?


Уильм Харт. "Искусство жизни. Медитация випассана как её преподаёт Гоенка"http://www.koob.ru/hart/art_living

Очень хорошая книга. Будда задолго до ученных открыл кварки (назвал калапы), квантовое поле (пустота) и квантовую частицу (форму).

----------

Алик (19.10.2013), Паня (18.10.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это видимо определение ума?


Материя тоже состоит из дхарм, которые в буддизме рассматриваются исключительно с точки зрения сознания, т.е. как психический опыт, я так думаю.

----------

Джнянаваджра (18.10.2013)

----------


## Ойрат

"Форма есть пустота, а пустота есть форма" - "поле ведущее себя как частица и частица ведущая себя как поле". Основа квантовой физики.

К этому обычно добавляют проблему наблюдателя (субъекта) который наблюдает объект (весь мир вокруг нас). 

Есть и другое знаменитое буддийское изречение "сущность Пустоты - дхармакая". Всё вместе я расшифровываю так:

Сознание (Природа Будды) является сущностью энергии (Пустота), которая в свою очередь является природой всех вещей и явлений (Формы).

----------


## Фил

> если любая не материалистическая т.з. полная лажа и опиум для народа, прав только Дарвин и все мы здесь чисто случайно, то:


 А это априори, что не материально - то лажа?
Это еще надо обосновать.
Информация, например, не материальна.

----------

Мира Смирнова (28.10.2013)

----------


## Ойрат

Да и бессознательное Будда открыл за 2,5 тыс. лет до Зигмунда Фрейда. Алайя-виджняна.

----------


## Говинда

Мне нравится, что Будда обьяснял не смысл жизни, а *причины*. Как избавится от страдания, обусловленности и достичь счастья здесь и сейчас.

----------

Сергей Ч (18.10.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

Вы про кванты-поля- частицы- Вантуса дождитесь)))

----------

Ittosai (18.10.2013), Фил (18.10.2013)

----------


## Паня

> Уильм Харт. "Искусство жизни. Медитация випассана как её преподаёт Гоенка"http://www.koob.ru/hart/art_living
> 
> Очень хорошая книга. Будда задолго до ученных открыл кварки (назвал калапы), квантовое поле (пустота) и квантовую частицу (форму).


Спасибо, но хотелось бы ссылку из источников научной литературы.

----------


## Ойрат

> Мне нравится, что Будда обьяснял не смысл жизни, а *причины*. Как избавится от страдания, обусловленности и достичь счастья здесь и сейчас.


Да, зачем искать смысл жизни когда можно и нужно стремиться к реальному счастью и избавлению от страданий.

----------

Говинда (18.10.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Модераторы, я предлагаю бан.


Корона не жмёт?

----------


## Alex

Не жмёт.

----------


## Aion

> Не жмёт.


Поздравляю!

----------


## Alex

> А чем это, интересно, подобный иллюзии мир реальнее несуществующего (в этом мире) Бога?





> Тем, что подобный иллюзии мир функционирует, т.е. производит подобные иллюзии следствия (машина ездит, солнце светит и греет, комары кусаются), а Бог — нет.


Шантаракшита, «Украшение срединного пути» (Мадхьямакаланкара):

don byed nus pa ma yin la/
de 'dod brtags pas ci zhig bya/
ma ning gzugs bzang mi bzang zhes/
'dod ldan rnams kyis brtags ci phan//

О том, что никак не функционирует,
Что толку плодить домыслы?
Это все равно, что охваченные страстью женщины
Будут обсуждать плюсы и минусы тела евнуха.

*строго говоря, в тибетском переводе (санскритский оригинал не сохранился) не говорится про женщин, но это следует из контекста и из комментариев.

В тибетской традиции теории верного познания «настоящая вещь» (dngos po) — это то, что может неким образом функционировать, производить какие-то следствия. То, что не может функционировать — это dngos med, «не-вещь», абстракция.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.04.2021)

----------


## Aion

Удивительное рядом, но оно запрещено...

----------


## Илья Прохоров

> Помогли бы что? Не стать буддистом?
> 
> Несколько лет назад у меня вышел спор с одним товарищем... Суть спора была в следующем: если любая не материалистическая т.з. полная лажа и опиум для народа, прав только Дарвин и все мы здесь чисто случайно, то: 
> Моя т.з.: Буддизм (или что-то в этом же роде) нужно было бы все равно придумать, потому что в жизни должен быть смысл. И какая разница ложный он или нет.
> Т.з. оппонента: Человек должен знать правду.
> 
> Честно говоря, я до сих пор не могу определиться со своим мнением в этом вопросе. 
> Кто-нибудь думал об этом?
> 
> ...



Вопрос в точку. Дело в том, что между буддизмом и дарвинизмом нет существенных противоречий. Дарвин писал, что забота друг о друге и взаимопомощь так же являются факторами, способствующими выживанию вида. А Далай-лама в книжке "Вселенная в одном атоме" пишет, что дарвинизм - довольно правдоподобная и неплохая теория, которая многое объясняет.

Что касается правды, то их две. Относительная истина - это Четыре благородные истины и Палийский канон. Абсолютная истина - в Праджняпарамите.

Что касается смысла жизни, то буддизм пожалуй не по этой части. Сансарное существование имеет причину - карма прошлого и жажда (тришна). Но сансара сама по себе бессмысленна и неудовлетворительна. От сансары надо освобождаться, а не искать в ней смысл. Но смысл можно придумать. Причем, как глупый, так и умный.

Например, лама Сопа в "Абсолютном исцелении" пишет, что смысл жизни - служить живым существам, дарить другим счастье. С т. зр. махаяны, это является правильным смыслом.

----------


## Ант

А вот вместо чтоб устраивать срач, устроить "разбор полетов"? Хотя б исходя из заявленной "заботы о подрастающем  (на форуме) поколении"?
с этого началось...



> На Востоке великие Махатмы Востока то что мы называем раем, Они называют Дева-Чаном.
> Письма Махатм. Письмо 70.
> Он живет в сладком сне *с теми, кого он любил,* ушедшими ранее или все еще живущими на Земле. *Он видит их около себя таких же счастливых, блаженных и невинных, как и сам* бестелесный сновидец. …существует огромное разнообразие в состояниях Дэва-Чана. Столько же разнообразия в блаженстве, сколько на Земле оттенков ощущений и способностей оценить подобное вознаграждение. Это есть воображаемый рай, в каждом случае создание самого Эго, в обстановке им самим созданной, и наполненный событиями и людьми, которых он ожидал бы встретить в подобной сфере возмещаемого блаженства. …


1. Заметьте на сколько (СУБЬЕКТИВНО) обставлены условия "проживания" в Дэва-Чане (христианству и др религиям и не снилось). НО 2. ДОСТАТОЧНЫ ли эти условия (даже временно) избавить "проживающего" от Первой Благородной Истины (ведь его ЗГО - никуда не делось в этом "сне"?
Как быстро ему надоест "полное сиюминутное исполнение всех желаний? Как быстро он пресытится непрерывным калейдоскопом "разнообразия в блаженстве"? Как быстро ему надоедят "куклы" любимых людей, являющиеся а5 же плодом его Субьективности (т е не имеющих СОБСТВЕННОЙ, ОТЛИЧНОГО от его Эго)? Т е как непродолжительно будет время, за которое он успеет возненавидеть весь этот "цирк"? Подтвердив тем самым Первую БИ.
Кстати та же петрушка, в любом типа "раю". Двойственный ум, завсегда сможет устроить из него персональный "ад" (ну и соседям помочь, за одно). Ну а недвойственному уму, в "раях" вроде делать нечего... (или наоборот, с "обыденной" т зрения стороннего наблюдателя, для него "рай" везде :Smilie: )

----------

